# Posting to classifieds



## Kico (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi!
Is there a way to post items for sale in the classifieds section before reaching the coveted 15 posts?
Thanks!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Kico said:


> Hi!
> Is there a way to post items for sale in the classifieds section before reaching the coveted 15 posts?
> Thanks!


 
Here I will help you out. Just reply and tell me your favorite color, once you have done that, you are at 15 posts.

Problem solved!


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

I just had to HAHAHAHA at this lol


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think so however please for the love of white ink put a location in the title or post. People need to take a "posting classified ads" class here. How hard it is to give a price and location?

By the way is it jet black, midnight black or heather black?


----------



## kvgage (Apr 4, 2016)

I have posted 15 posts but was denied access to Classifieds. Any clue as to why? The reasons it suggested were not applicable?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

kvgage said:


> I have posted 15 posts but was denied access to Classifieds. Any clue as to why? The reasons it suggested were not applicable?


The system might have needed to catch up with your post count. Your permissions are correct on your account and you should be able to post. clear cookies if you still can't

Kevin


----------



## MidwestTees (Jan 28, 2015)

O great mods -

I have made 18 posts but my profile won't update. They're good posts, Brent. My favorite color is cobalt blue. Could I please be allowed to post to the classifieds? Thank You!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MidwestTees said:


> O great mods -
> 
> I have made 18 posts but my profile won't update. They're good posts, Brent. My favorite color is cobalt blue. Could I please be allowed to post to the classifieds? Thank You!!


You only have 8 legitimate posts. Posts in certain sub-forums don't count. Other obvious posts just to up your count, including favorite color posts, are removed by the mods.


----------

